# Emergency Medical Responder



## FExplorerKB (Jan 20, 2012)

I am studying to get my EMR certification. I have read Brady's 8th edition of First responder. Is there any practice tests online anyone knows of?


----------



## Anjel (Jan 21, 2012)

If EMT isnt rocket science....im sure you will be fine for EMR. you have the best book. Use the reviews in there. 

I passed MFR in tenth grade and no studying. Not the nremt but still.


----------



## Desette (Jan 21, 2012)

Don't know where you are located so if you are in Alberta you can get practice tests from ALberta College of Paramedics or so I've been told. But if not you can run through a few free or paid app on android or iPhone. Trauma.org is a good site for familiarizing yourself with the bigger pictures or pictures of injuries.

What helped me a lot was finding a Facebook group of fellow students to help make up questions.

Hope that helps a little. And if you find a good source feel free to share what works for you cause i would love to know


----------



## blueoxygen (Jan 21, 2012)

Hello everyone, I just wrapped up my EMR certification in Alberta and I built up quite a collection of test sites (emt-b and bls) and online material (SOP, GAP modules) related to the ACP EMR Scope of Practice. I'd be happy to send and share these links your way if you're studying to get certified in Alberta as they mostly apply to ACP.

The only catch is that I can't post links because my post count is too low but I'd be happy to email them to anyone interested.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 21, 2012)

Just use the study material in the book. The text will be three years old soon, so it is due for updates (was published before the Oct 2010 CPR/AED etch updates).


----------



## Desette (Jan 22, 2012)

As soon as you can private message please send those links


----------



## blueoxygen (Jan 22, 2012)

Will do! Once I can post links I'll toss 'em up.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 22, 2012)

http://wps.prenhall.com/chet_limmer_emergencycare_10/19/5005/1281453.cw/index.html

Click on different chapters and select multiple choice or true false on the left menu.

It is an EMT study guide, but more knowledge and understanding can't hurt you.


If you get it wrong, it will explain why.


----------



## Desette (Jan 23, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> http://wps.prenhall.com/chet_limmer_emergencycare_10/19/5005/1281453.cw/index.html
> 
> Click on different chapters and select multiple choice or true false on the left menu.
> 
> ...



Thanks 

Your right more knowledge is better just keep in mind your scope when reading up on things that are ahead of you. I wouldn't mind grabbing a few exams that were exactly in my scope.

I study some EMT material and it can be fairly confusing sometimes when there is a scope difference. Not to mention the State by State scope difference let alone the state to Canadian province difference in Alberta.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 23, 2012)

only real difference between an EMT and a CFR (EMR) here in NY is an EMT can give aspirin, albuterol and an epi-pen.


----------



## blueoxygen (Jan 23, 2012)

Desette said:


> Thanks
> 
> Your right more knowledge is better just keep in mind your scope when reading up on things that are ahead of you. I wouldn't mind grabbing a few exams that were exactly in my scope.
> 
> I study some EMT material and it can be fairly confusing sometimes when there is a scope difference. Not to mention the State by State scope difference let alone the state to Canadian province difference in Alberta.



You're telling me, the scope differences between EMT-B's and EMR's are subtle enough you may not notice just how wrong/right you were until after you submit an online practice test for grading. I ended up going line by line through the EMR SOP to make sure I was getting everything right, so in the end it helped me study better. 

Are you going for your EMR/EMT in Alberta, Desette? Sorry if I seem nosy, but it's always nice to toss a high five to other budding EMR/EMTs.


----------



## Desette (Jan 23, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> only real difference between an EMT and a CFR (EMR) here in NY is an EMT can give aspirin, albuterol and an epi-pen.



Alberta EMR Medications

ASA
Oral Glucose
Salbutamol*
Ipratropium Bromide*
Epi-pen*
Nitroglycerin **

*prescribed to them and under medical direction
**not in scope but must know (I don't know why)

Alberta EMTs are allowed a few more delivery methods like IV IM SQ and I think one more and about a dozen drugs total (I think I don't know for sure) and a large amount more things I don't know.


----------



## Desette (Jan 23, 2012)

blueoxygen said:


> You're telling me, the scope differences between EMT-B's and EMR's are subtle enough you may not notice just how wrong/right you were until after you submit an online practice test for grading. I ended up going line by line through the EMR SOP to make sure I was getting everything right, so in the end it helped me study better.
> 
> Are you going for your EMR/EMT in Alberta, Desette? Sorry if I seem nosy, but it's always nice to toss a high five to other budding EMR/EMTs.




Those EMT-B tests are a bit funky for me but I did the same thing and it just made me study better. It all brings it back to the same thing for me, When someone says your wrong best to believe no one, not you or them, check the facts.

I've been wrong more then once and I like to be proven wrong because I rather be wrong then live in ignorance.


I'm working as an EMR going for my EMT in the fall if all goes right. And yeah in Alberta all the way till I get my paramedic


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 23, 2012)

Desette said:


> Alberta EMR Medications
> 
> ASA
> Oral Glucose
> ...



The EMT in Alberta(PCP elsewhere in Canada) is more in line with Intermediate or AEMT in the states.


----------



## blueoxygen (Jan 24, 2012)

Desette said:


> Those EMT-B tests are a bit funky for me but I did the same thing and it just made me study better. It all brings it back to the same thing for me, When someone says your wrong best to believe no one, not you or them, check the facts.
> 
> I've been wrong more then once and I like to be proven wrong because I rather be wrong then live in ignorance.
> 
> ...



Nice! I agree with you on being proven wrong, it's better to burned once and a while as it makes you learn from the mistake. Where do you plan on  going for your EMT, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## fortsmithman (Jan 24, 2012)

Desette said:


> Alberta EMR Medications
> 
> ASA
> Oral Glucose
> ...




My EMR instructor checked with ACoP and EMRs can only assist with the Epi-Pen.  He also said the 3 drugs an EMR can administer in Alberta are 
Oxygen
ASA
Oral Glucose.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 25, 2012)

fortsmithman said:


> My EMR instructor checked with ACoP and EMRs can only assist with the Epi-Pen.  He also said the 3 drugs an EMR can administer in Alberta are
> Oxygen
> ASA
> Oral Glucose.



That sounds more onpoint with ours.

Our EMRs (we call them CFR still) can give oral glucose as well.

we have

CFR
EMT
AEMT-CC
Paramedic

A cc is higher than most areas EMT-Is but they can do next to nothing on standing orders as far as giving drugs.

Paramedic gets standing orders.


----------



## technocardy (Jan 30, 2012)

blueoxygen said:
			
		

> Nice! I agree with you on being proven wrong, it's better to burned once and a while as it makes you learn from the mistake. Where do you plan on  going for your EMT, if you don't mind me asking?



Try for PMA if you live in Calgary, or Edmonton. I went there, can be tough to get in, but it's well worth it. When I applied, 40 others applied and only 8 got in. So it's clear they're not in it for the money but to focus on good education. I really enjoyed going there and will be going back for EMT-P!


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 30, 2012)

I just had to read the Brady text. Not as clear as it might be, and gets weasel-like when they teach stuff your local protocols mightn't cover. However, the quizzes and stuff are ok, the scenario CD seemed to be somewhat useful, and as above extra knowledge,. if you can remember it is  sidebar, can help.


----------



## Desette (Jan 31, 2012)

blueoxygen said:


> Nice! I agree with you on being proven wrong, it's better to burned once and a while as it makes you learn from the mistake. Where do you plan on  going for your EMT, if you don't mind me asking?



I got accepted to PMA last fall but my scholarship fell through so I couldn't afford it. Since now I'm working I'm saving up money and going full time most likely at AHASTI (where I took my EMR).

I will double check a copy of the AOCPs and get back to this thread on the epi pen issue (assisted vs given) because I'm sure it's allowed to be given with medical direction. But I could be wrong


----------



## Desette (Jan 31, 2012)

technocardy said:


> Try for PMA if you live in Calgary, or Edmonton. I went there, can be tough to get in, but it's well worth it. When I applied, 40 others applied and only 8 got in. So it's clear they're not in it for the money but to focus on good education. I really enjoyed going there and will be going back for EMT-P!



Whats there schedule like for EMT class anyway?


----------



## Desette (Jan 31, 2012)

fortsmithman said:


> My EMR instructor checked with ACoP and EMRs can only assist with the Epi-Pen.  He also said the 3 drugs an EMR can administer in Alberta are
> Oxygen
> ASA
> Oral Glucose.



OK just checked and I can send you my source if you want just ask me via PM.

 All online medications (Salbutamol, Ipratropium Bromide and Epinepherine) are listed as assisted medications meaning assited by permission of medical control (my interpretation).

I will clarify, or feel free to call them yourself and find out, with ACP when  I am not an hour away from cell service with my cell phone (Stupid Rogers).


----------



## technocardy (Jan 31, 2012)

Desette said:


> Whats there schedule like for EMT class anyway?



For me in Calgary it was every Tuesday, Thursday and most weekends. The weekdays were usually spent doing majority lecture, and some hands on/practical stuff (maybe 70 / 30 split) and the weekends usually consisted of skills days / hands on and scenarios.

I found that worked really well because it gave you time between each class to get your homework, and reading done and allow it to all sink in before moving on to the next topic, or going more in depth. I don't know how many books you get at AHASTI for EMT, but at PMA we got:

EMT-I / EMT-I workbook
Emergency: Care for the sick and injured
Pediatric Education for Prehospital Providers
Geriatric Education for Prehospital Providers
Paramedic: Pathophysiology
Medical Terminology
ITLS
School binder with homework sections

I think there might be another one or two at home but for the life of me I can't remember, so maybe that is it.


----------



## Desette (Jan 31, 2012)

technocardy said:


> For me in Calgary it was every Tuesday, Thursday and most weekends. The weekdays were usually spent doing majority lecture, and some hands on/practical stuff (maybe 70 / 30 split) and the weekends usually consisted of skills days / hands on and scenarios.
> 
> I found that worked really well because it gave you time between each class to get your homework, and reading done and allow it to all sink in before moving on to the next topic, or going more in depth. I don't know how many books you get at AHASTI for EMT, but at PMA we got:
> 
> ...



Thanks for that list of books and the information. I like PMA but when I work 24 on 4 off its hard to do an EMT program part time so I will more then likley take 3-4 months off and get a course done quick.


----------



## fortsmithman (Feb 1, 2012)

Initially my instructor said epi could be given by EMRs.  Then he checked with ACoP and he found that EMRs can only assist.


----------



## Desette (Feb 1, 2012)

fortsmithman said:


> Initially my instructor said epi could be given by EMRs.  Then he checked with ACoP and he found that EMRs can only assist.



Im assuming that by assit you mean the old take there hand and place the epi-pen in it and then slam it in there leg. If thats not what you mean I dont think we have a disagreement.

Assist in this sence means with medical direction from what I understand.

I wouldnt say your instructor is wrong or not I would jsut go to the ACP website and read the scope and it says verbatim that you do all the steps for Epi via IM with an autoinjector.



> An EMR will:
> 
> G-4-1 Demonstrate knowledge for reasons for intramuscular injection based on:
> • Rate of absorption;
> ...


----------



## fortsmithman (Feb 1, 2012)

If you will notice the header in the profile says Patient assist.  Which means you assist the patient  You could probably do that without assisting but may be subject to discipline from ACoP for performing outside your scope.

It can be found at

http://www.collegeofparamedics.org/media/66516/aocp_emr_full.pdf

*Competency: G-4
G-4 Patient Assist Administration via Intramuscular Route*
An EMR will:
G-4-1 Demonstrate knowledge for reasons for intramuscular injection based on:
• Rate of absorption;
• Volume to be administered;
• Patient clinical condition;
• Properties of medication.
G-4-2 Confirm findings, history and indications for the use of the medication for:
• Anaphylaxis;
• Special circumstance medications as introduced by Emergency Preparedness Canada.
G-4-3 Select the supply of the prescribed medication:
• Epinephrine (pre-filled, pre-measured);
• Special circumstance medications as introduced by Emergency Preparedness Canada.
G-4-4 Confirm correct medication.
G-4-5 Prepare site:
• Cleanse the site.
G-4-6 Administer medication:
• Insert needle into intramuscular tissue;
• Inject medication;
• Remove the needle;
• Dispose of needle in supplied sharps container;
• Cover the puncture site;
• Massage gently to facilitate absorption.
G-4-7 Monitor patient:
• Document effect


----------



## fortsmithman (Feb 1, 2012)

As well I've been a member of my service for four years.  My other certs beside st johns ambulance standard first aid and CPR C are CHSF HCP CPR and Neonatel resuscitation.  As well if it says Patient assist and if you get sued for directly injecting the pt the court will go by how the AOCP is worded if it says pt assist then the court will take it to mean pt assist and only assist the pt injecting themselves.  Then you will be up the proverbial creek.


----------



## Desette (Feb 1, 2012)

fortsmithman said:


> As well I've been a member of my service for four years.  My other certs beside st johns ambulance standard first aid and CPR C are CHSF HCP CPR and Neonatel resuscitation.  As well if it says Patient assist and if you get sued for directly injecting the pt the court will go by how the AOCP is worded if it says pt assist then the court will take it to mean pt assist and only assist the pt injecting themselves.  Then you will be up the proverbial creek.



Your probably right but it also doesn't say you need to call medical direction anywhere that I could find (I'm going to read it again to make sure) and when you look at the next section for inhaltion route its specfically says to assit in the administer section or let them do it yourself where here it says the instructions on how you can do it.

Very misleading indeed.


----------



## Desette (Feb 1, 2012)

Here is what I was just talking about

G-3 Patient Assist Administration via Inhalation
An EMR will:
G-3-1 Demonstrate knowledge of inhalation route:
• Rate of absorption;
• Patient clinical condition;
• Properties of medication.
G-3-2 Confirm findings, history and indications for the use of the medication for:
• Asthma;
• COPD.
G-3-3 Select the supply of the prescribed medication:
• Salbutamol;
• Ipratropium Bromide.
G-3-4 Confirm correct medication.
G-3-5 Prepare delivery equipment.
*G-3-6 Administer medication:
• Self administration;
• Assisted administration.*
G-3-7 Monitor patient:
• Document effect;

But your right it clearly says assist at the top which made me double think as well.


----------



## Medic Tim (Feb 1, 2012)

Pt assist meds means the pt has the medication. You assist them in taking their own. At least it was on the last exam I wrote based off of the NOCP. Though it may be different on your side of the country.


----------



## hippocratical (Feb 11, 2012)

Regarding Epi, the above is correct. It has to be theirs, but you have the right to stab 'em - no funny 'their hand around it' malarky.

Be aware, as someone who has literally read every page of that American text book, that there will be some significant differences between it and Albertan protocol. A&P will obviously be the same, but don't start memorizing medication protocols or doses as Albertan ones are different. Even the way Americans measure Blood sugar levels is different (Canadians use MMol).

Do study hard though and the course will be _way _easier for it. Did you say which school you're going to? As long as it's not SAIT you'll be fine! 

Try and get the schools scenario sheet in advance. You will *have* to memorize that to pass. 8 pages of text where I went to school...


----------



## Desette (Feb 11, 2012)

hippocratical said:


> Regarding Epi, the above is correct. It has to be theirs, but you have the right to stab 'em - no funny 'their hand around it' malarky.
> 
> Be aware, as someone who has literally read every page of that American text book, that there will be some significant differences between it and Albertan protocol. A&P will obviously be the same, but don't start memorizing medication protocols or doses as Albertan ones are different. Even the way Americans measure Blood sugar levels is different (Canadians use MMol).
> 
> ...



BURN on SAIT lol so true...

I see you went to Ahasti then eh lol


----------



## hippocratical (Feb 11, 2012)

Desette said:


> BURN on SAIT lol so true...
> 
> I see you went to Ahasti then eh lol



To be nice to SAIT, I will qualify that - from what I hear, the instructors are perfectly fine, as are many of the students that go there, but as they have a laughably low pass grade (I believe that getting an overall score of 60% counts as a pass) - then someone who scraped by at SAIT will have no chance of passing the ACP. 

That said, I think it's interesting that AHASTI can respelled AH SAIT!


----------



## Desette (Feb 11, 2012)

Lol that's good


----------



## EMTBell (Feb 23, 2012)

*Emr*

I got my Connecticut EMR, and the test wasn't even up to date with the new CPR guidelines or new protocol (i.e. torniquets.) So if you're in CT, you've got a good book to study from. Either way, I didnt touch the book throughout the entire course and still scored in the 90s. Bottom line, EMR isn't worth spending too much time on as long as you pay attention in class. (Of course you could also goof off in class and study on your own time, but whatever.) One of my buddies used a kaplan EMT-Basic review book from the public library for some review tests, he said they were really helpful. Good luck!


----------



## kburke908 (Jul 14, 2016)

blueoxygen said:


> Hello everyone, I just wrapped up my EMR certification in Alberta and I built up quite a collection of test sites (emt-b and bls) and online material (SOP, GAP modules) related to the ACP EMR Scope of Practice. I'd be happy to send and share these links your way if you're studying to get certified in Alberta as they mostly apply to ACP.
> 
> The only catch is that I can't post links because my post count is too low but I'd be happy to email them to anyone interested.



HI there, still have those links available?
Thanks,
Kim


----------

